# [Help this N00b]how to install fedora 16?



## CommanderShawnzer (May 8, 2012)

how to install fedora 16(the one given in some digit dvd) as dual boot/or in virtual box ?
ive tried burning an .iso image into a CD ,also extracting to iso's contents and then burning to another cd but still in  oracle virtual box i get this error


> FATAL:no bootable medium found


what am i doing wrong here?please help me on this


----------



## coolpcguy (May 8, 2012)

Attach the ISO to the VM. 

The Beginner's Guide to Creating Virtual Machines with VirtualBox


----------



## Minion (May 9, 2012)

You have to provide location of fedora 16 iso in virtualbox.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 9, 2012)

From the VirtualBox settings menu, make sure that the host drive is selected. Put the installation disk into the drive and try again to start the installation process.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2012)

ok i found out how to run fedora 16 with virtual box i booted from CD-R/pendrive/ISO fedora booted from all mediums works perfectly 
now i want to use it for *Dual-boot* with my current windows system(my laptops specs are given in siggy,and i will be using the "Fedora-16-i686-Live-Desktop" ISO given in march's  digit DVD)

how to make a bootable CD/DVD for installing Fedora 16? is it as simple as copying the "Fedora-16-i686-Live-Desktop" ISO to  CD/DVD or do i have to use specefic burning software like Nero?.what CD/DVD types should be used?(CD-R,DVD-RW etc)
can i install it from Pendrive?do i have to use specific bootable pendrive creating utility for this? 
also,will i have to copy the ISO to the pendrive or extract files from the ISO and then  copy to pendrive(i have 2GB Transcend pendrive(FAT32) 
i already have a 31.5 GB NTFS partition. can i use it for installing fedora 16?
is there a GUI based Grub(or like the one in openSUSE 21.1) for switching between win 7 and FED 16?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can i install it from Pendrive?do i have to use specific bootable pendrive creating utility for this?
> also,will i have to copy the ISO to the pendrive or extract files from the ISO and then  copy to pendrive(i have 2GB Transcend pendrive(FAT32)
> i already have a 31.5 GB NTFS partition. can i use it for installing fedora 16?
> is there a GUI based Grub(or like the one in openSUSE 21.1) for switching between win 7 and FED 16?
> Thanks in advance



I'll encourage you to use pendrive as booting device
been using pendrive as bootable device since a year and I must say its more easy and handy

I'll list down the steps from scratch.

*1.* Download Linux Live Usb creator (its free and is updated as soon as a distro is released)

*2.* Start LiLi Usb tool and select the iso path.

*3.* *"Persistence Mode":*Usually, on a live CD or Live USB key, all modifications are discarded when you reboot.
The persistence allows you to keep your preferences and data even after reboot.300mb is good enough.
for further queries:*www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/faq/persistence/67-what-is-persistence

*4.* Start the process.

*5.* Reboot.
You will get this screen.So click on activities or press WIN key and select Install to HDD
*docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/16/html/Installation_Quick_Start_Guide/images/livedesktop/livedesktop.png

*6.* Select keyboard layout-->select basic storage device in next screen.
*
7.* Select the appropriate hdd if there are multiple disks from this screen
*docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/16/html/Installation_Quick_Start_Guide/images/storagedevices/assignstoragedevices.png

*8.* Set up the hostname in next screen as necessary (or let it be the default one unless you have specific need)

*9.* Select the time zone (find Kolkata on india map)

*10.* Set the ROOT password. and *DO REMEMBER IT*.

*11.* Now this screen will appear
*docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/16/html/Installation_Quick_Start_Guide/images/diskpartsetup/disk-setup.png
You have to choose the last option i.e *Custom Layout* and make sure to *UNCHECK "USE LVM"* option as it allocates the space in weird manner.
*Then WRITE CHANGES TO DISK
*
*12.* Then comes the partition manager screen .
set:
300-500mb for /boot
at least 5gb for / or /root 
2-4gb for swap
and rest for /home

This will start installing files to HDD
Reboot when asked to and remove the Pendrive when asked.

*13.* Select Fedora 16 from boot menu ( you just have to scroll down/up and ENTER )
Press NEXT NEXT until this appears
*docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/16/html/Installation_Quick_Start_Guide/images/firstboot/fb-createuser.png
Do the needful and make first account as admin (see right box)

*14.* Select date and time.
Send hardware report if you want.
FINISH
Do this and if successful, then I'd tell you about all the MUST HAVE stuff for fedora
good luck


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I'll encourage you to use pendrive as booting device
> been using pendrive as bootable device since a year and I must say its more easy and handy
> 
> I'll list down the steps from scratch.
> ...



very good guide!Thank you very much  
EDIT*:installed fedora 16 today but strangely the 31.2gb partition which i installed it on is become a 3.23 gb partition how is this happening?*


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> EDIT*:installed fedora 16 today but strangely the 31.2gb partition which i installed it on is become a 3.23 gb partition how is this happening?*




Can you provide a screenshot?


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> very good guide!Thank you very much
> EDIT*:installed fedora 16 today but strangely the 31.2gb partition which i installed it on is become a 3.23 gb partition how is this happening?*



how did you find out the size of partition?on windows or on fedora?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 11, 2012)

i created and therefore found out the original size of the partition on windows 7 was 31.2GB
Now its become a 3.23 gb partition(when i open partition on fedora it shows just two folders one recyclebin and some other folder.on windows it shows "this folder is empty")
also immediately after installing  fedora 16 i got a prompt in BIOS about a test to check consistency of the said partition. i skipped this since this frequently happens with my un-partitioned harddrive(is this related to the "magical" shrinking of the partition)
also on fedora it shows available space on harddisk is 25GB(though on my normal hdd windows shows 40GB is free)


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i created and therefore found out the original size of the partition on windows 7 was 31.2GB
> Now its become a 3.23 gb partition(when i open partition on fedora it shows just two folders one recyclebin and some other folder.on windows it shows "this folder is empty")
> also immediately after installing  fedora 16 i got a prompt in BIOS about a test to check consistency of the said partition. i skipped this since this frequently happens with my un-partitioned harddrive(is this related to the "magical" shrinking of the partition)
> also on fedora it shows available space on harddisk is 25GB(though on my normal hdd windows shows 40GB is free)



Ok answer these questions in that order:

-->when you were allocating space to various mount points (/root, /boot, /home ), which filesystem sis you mention? ext3, ext4, etc ?

-->is the 3.23 gb partition visible in windows?

-->where do you check the properties of your partition in fedora, in "/home" folder or in "/" folder?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 12, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Ok answer these questions in that order:
> 
> 
> -->when you were allocating space to various mount points (/root, /boot, /home ), which filesystem sis you mention? ext3, ext4, etc ?
> ...



1.for /root,boot,/home i chose ext4 filesystem(which was default)
(*does windows read ext4 filesystem?* if not, i feel like  myself,since it means that my partition didn't magically vanish only windows didn't detect it)

2.the 3.23 gb(NTFS) is visible in windows

3.i've never checked the properties of the partition in fedora


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2012)

so you are fine i guess
just check the properties in fedora , one for "/" and one for "/home"

and yea.... windows *cant* detect ext4 file system


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> very good guide!Thank you very much
> EDIT*:installed fedora 16 today but strangely the 31.2gb partition which i installed it on is become a 3.23 gb partition how is this happening?*


Since you have installed Fedora, time the most important thing first. Setup RPMFusion repo.

Go to Terminal and do this:


```
su -c 'yum localinstall --nogpgcheck *download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-stable.noarch.rpm *download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-stable.noarch.rpm'
```

Then install Gparted.


```
sudo yum install gparted
```

Gparted will get installed.

*i.imgur.com/15ApV.jpg

Open Gparted and show us this screenshot:

*i.imgur.com/ZQXWJ.png

Pictures > words.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2012)

oh and btw paladin
after your problem is solved, do visit this to tweak your Fedora 16

Fedora 16 Post Installation Guide - my-guides.net


----------

